# EHIC to S1



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I am sure it is covered elsewhere, but how do I change my EHIC to an S1 in order to facilitate paperwork for residencia ?? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Call DWP. I think they will send an S1 without any formalities

I think this is still the number.
00 44 191 218 1999


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks, I will give it a go.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

jakethepeg said:


> I am sure it is covered elsewhere, but how do I change my EHIC to an S1 in order to facilitate paperwork for residencia ?? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


The S1 healthcare forms are only available for people who are drawing the UK old age pension. If you fall into that category you can send for the forms but they will only post to a Spanish address.

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> *The S1 healthcare forms are only available for people who are drawing the UK old age pension.* If you fall into that category you can send for the forms but they will only post to a Spanish address.
> 
> Steve


& a few other specific health related benefits.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

Fortunately/unfortunately my better three quarters and i both fall into the state pension group.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Full details here. Just scroll down to the section on how to obtain an S1 form and what to do when you get it.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain-including-the-balearic-and-canary-islands#s1


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The EHIC and S1 are competely different and separate things and you do not exchange one for the other.

As it would seem that you are entitled to S1's then providing you get your residence in before Dec 31st. then you will keep your EHICs and be able to use them if visiting other EU countries just as you do or can now.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Mata. The advice from the uk gov is that S1 cover will continue for those in the system before the end of the transition period but not for new registrations. The EHIC will be discontinued for all.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Juan C said:


> Mata. The advice from the uk gov is that S1 cover will continue for those in the system before the end of the transition period but not for new registrations. The EHIC will be discontinued for all.


I beleive you are mistaken about the EHIC Juan C. If you a holder of the S1 before the end of 2020 you will be entitled to a UK issued EHIC for travel within EU but not for Spain. The S1 entitles you to healthcare in both Spain and UK as if you were a Spanish citizen or a UK resident.
If you are a resident in Spain before the end of 2020 and will, sometime in the future, be entitled to a UK state pension, you will also be entitled to get an S1, or whatever it will be called then, to cover state health care in Spain.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I cannot find anything which says the EHIC will continue after transition period for anyone. 

Be grateful if you can.

Extract from :-

https://www.gov.uk/european-health-insurance-card

“Travelling to Europe from 1 January 2021

Your EHIC might not be valid from 1 January 2021. Buy travel insurance that comes with healthcare cover before you travel.”

Extract from:-
https://www.gov.uk/visit-europe-1-january-2021

“ Your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) will be valid up to 31 December 2020.”


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> I cannot find anything which says the EHIC will continue after transition period for anyone.
> 
> Be grateful if you can.
> 
> ...


EHICs linked to S1s will be continued. I'll look for a link later unless stevesainty gets there first.

Iirc I first heard it on a video issued by the Consulate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There is this...


> *EHIC from 1 January 2021*
> 
> You'll still be able to access healthcare through EHIC for visits that begin after 1 January 2021 if you're either:
> 
> ...


At the very end of this NHS page
https://www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/he...r-a-free-ehic-european-health-insurance-card/


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Juan C said:


> I cannot find anything which says the EHIC will continue after transition period for anyone.
> 
> Be grateful if you can.


I cannot find the definitive article but here is BBC Reality Check Team from 13 July 2020

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-44850972

What will happen after 2020?
If you are travelling after 2020, the EHIC will no longer be valid for most UK citizens.

The government website says you should buy travel insurance with healthcare cover before you go on holiday.

It warns that it is "particularly important" to get travel insurance with the right cover if you have a pre-existing medical condition.

*UK state pensioners living in the EU before the end of 2020 will be able to use their EHIC beyond 2020.*

The EHIC will also be valid for the UK students who start a course in the EU before the end of 2020 until their course finishes and for so-called 'frontier workers' - people who work in one state and live in another.

Healthcare deals with non-EU coun


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Healthcare provision from 2021 is on the agenda for the current UK-EU negotiation, so theoretically it's possible that EHIC will continue to be valid beyond the year end, but I don't think it's a high priority - fishery, trade, security and jurisdiction of European courts are.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Juan C said:


> I cannot find anything which says the EHIC will continue after transition period for anyone.
> 
> Be grateful if you can.
> 
> ...


All those refer to UK residents visiting the EU not those legally resident in Spain - or elsewhere - before Dec 31st AND holding an S1.

Buying travel insurance has always been the advice but it takes on significantly greater importance in 2021. For those unable to secure it, or with fat enough wallets to be able to pay for any eventuality, it effectively means holidays in the EU, or the world in fact, may no longer be possible.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> I beleive you are mistaken about the EHIC Juan C. If you a holder of the S1 before the end of 2020 you will be entitled to a UK issued EHIC for travel within EU but not for Spain. The S1 entitles you to healthcare in both Spain and UK as if you were a Spanish citizen or a UK resident.
> If you are a resident in Spain before the end of 2020 and will, sometime in the future, be entitled to a UK state pension, you will also be entitled to get an S1, or whatever it will be called then, to cover state health care in Spain.


You see Ive read the paragraph on the Uk gov website and Im seeing something completely different.

Copied direct from the page.

UK-funded healthcare using an S1 from 1 January 2021
*If you’re living in Spain before the end of 2020, your rights to access rights to access healthcare will stay the same from 1 January 2021 if you’re either:*

*receiving a UK State Pension
receiving another ‘exportable benefit’
a frontier worker (someone who works in one state and lives in another)*

Now Im an early retiree, Im 58 so will be living off savings and my private pension and I wont be able to get my pension until 2029. 
So reading the above seems to clearly state to me that I wont get the S1 because Im not retired at the point of getting my residency.

Im hoping Im wrong, but if not I will be heading back to the Uk for a year around the time my pension becomes due, get my S1 then and scurry off back home to Spain.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I followed the UK .gov thread and it seemed fairly straightforward. However(and there is always a however) This morning i went to see a British woman working for an attorney who helps with reidencia paperwork, and she gave me conflicting advice. She said that even as a recipient of a UK state pension I would need to arrange private health care insurance for the first year, and also that I would have to show a sum of 9,000 euros per person in my Spanish bank account for a 3 month period before I could proceed with the process. I asked about monthly income and she said there was no minimum needed. It seemed to me she was quoting the criteria for a self employed person, rather than state pensioner. So what are the the real facts/


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

"Im hoping Im wrong, but if not I will be heading back to the Uk for a year around the time my pension becomes due, get my S1 then and scurry off back home to Spain"

Can't understand what you mean by that statement....as I read it you have to be receiving state pension before end of December 2020 to qualify for the S1

Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jakethepeg said:


> She said that even as a recipient of a UK state pension I would need to arrange private health care insurance for the first year, and also that I would have to show a sum of 9,000 euros per person in my Spanish bank account for a 3 month period before I could proceed with the process. I asked about monthly income and she said there was no minimum needed. It seemed to me she was quoting the criteria for a self employed person, rather than state pensioner. So what are the the real facts/


She is wrong at least on healthcare. UK state pensioner with S1 can register with Spanish state health scheme (INS) free of charge after getting residency and being on padrón. Those who aren't pensioners or on other exportable benefits (e.g. certain disability payment) and not in work must be on private health insurance for a year before they can contribute to INS as a paying member called Convenio Especial. As for financial requirement for residency for pensioners, it varies between provinces. Some allow lump sum, others insist on monthly minimum income.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

jakethepeg said:


> I followed the UK .gov thread and it seemed fairly straightforward. However(and there is always a however) This morning i went to see a British woman working for an attorney who helps with reidencia paperwork, and she gave me conflicting advice. She said that even as a recipient of a UK state pension I would need to arrange private health care insurance for the first year, and also that I would have to show a sum of 9,000 euros per person in my Spanish bank account for a 3 month period before I could proceed with the process. I asked about monthly income and she said there was no minimum needed. It seemed to me she was quoting the criteria for a self employed person, rather than state pensioner. So what are the the real facts/


If you are in receipt of the UK state pension you will be entitled to the S1 healthcare scheme and if everything is accepted by the Spanish INSS then you don't need any private healthcare for the first year.

The €9000 per person in the Spanish bank may be acceptable funds to suit the criteria but otherwise the required income is between €750 - €900 per person per month.

Steve


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

This short video was issued by British Embassy


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...9771210763&extid=tFaGMYdTgweCxLGz&d=null&vh=e


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> "Im hoping Im wrong, but if not I will be heading back to the Uk for a year around the time my pension becomes due, get my S1 then and scurry off back home to Spain"
> 
> Can't understand what you mean by that statement....as I read it you have to be receiving state pension before end of December 2020 to qualify for the S1
> 
> Steve


If you are legally resident on Dec 31st. but under state pension age then when you eventually reach that you can apply for an S1 with no need to 'scurry' anywhere.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MataMata said:


> If you are legally resident on Dec 31st. but under state pension age then when you eventually reach that you can apply for an S1 with no need to 'scurry' anywhere.


Indeed, if you do return to UK and stay for a year (anything more than 6 months), that will cancel your Spanish residency and you have to reapply as a third-country national, afresh.


----------

